# anybody have any good corpsing tutorials?



## amateurhaunter13 (Aug 11, 2015)

I have one of those 5 foot buckys you can pretty much get anywhere. I wanted to make him look better by corpsing him. Any good tutorials?


----------



## Acererak (Jun 1, 2011)

I have found this to be an excellent tutorial:






And this one as well:






Cheers!


----------



## BillyVanpire (Apr 22, 2015)

beat me to it 

i would suggest the same vids.


----------



## amateurhaunter13 (Aug 11, 2015)

Thanks guys!


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

A good way to find info posted in the forum is to go to the "Search" button at the top part of the page. Here you can find posts or whole threads about the subject your looking for.


----------



## DandyBrit (May 23, 2013)

Deffo Stiltbeast stuff is great technically - but YouTube does have lots of other stuff as well


----------



## amateurhaunter13 (Aug 11, 2015)

Thank you everybody!


----------



## Lord Homicide (May 11, 2012)

DandyBrit said:


> Deffo Stiltbeast stuff is great technically - but YouTube does have lots of other stuff as well


True, Allen is awesome. I don't know if he mentions any of this in the video but I'll share some personal experience corpsing a mannequin.


First and foremost, I recommend creating a structure out of baling wire then practice melting plastic over it. See my heat gun test album http://www.hauntforum.com/album.php?albumid=1302
You definitely have to have a sense of the human form especially the skeletal and muscular systems. I always reference pictures of both so I know where to accentuate parts of the body even if I'm corpsing a skeleton.
Light gauge plastic, such as a grocery bag, is very unforgiving under a heat gun. It took me a little while to figure out that it is similar to spray painting but you're using heat instead.
Be very careful when layering plastic. If you build up layers to give it depth, one wrong move could ruin the look and you'll have to start over. I had the leg corpsed a few layers then screwed it up trying to melt more on top of it. Somehow a garter looking object came about... no clue why.
Just my two cents - hope it helps.


----------



## kitchie (Sep 29, 2015)

Thank you for sharing guys..


----------

